# Sage barista express - possibly need a new clutch?



## Leo (Jul 23, 2019)

So my sage barista express has stopped grinding beans properly and makes a horrible noise. I sent a video to sage customer service who replied saying I need a new clutch.

Anyone had a similar problem or ever had work done to their machine? It's not cheap to sent it to them and for them to work on it!

thanks


----------



## Wrinklyninja (Feb 14, 2020)

Hi I just got a second machine cheap and the inner burr spins then as soon as I put beans in the burr sticks and then the motor spins so I'm guessing clutch.

Did you manage to sort this?


----------

